# Post any 2006 Car Show & Cruise Nights



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

Post your shows for 2006


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

LET US NO ALSO


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

TTT No Dates Set Yet?


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

*JANUARY*
Saturday, January 7th
Dukes 3rd Annual New Years Dance,
Azusa Eagles Club, Azusa, CA
Dinner 4pm-5pm Dance 5pm-12am
$20 per person

*FEBRUARY*
Sunday, February 19th
DUB Show, Los Angeles, CA
Los Angeles Convention Center

Sunday, February 19th
Show & Shine in Anaheim
Hop sponsored by the Hop Shop
91 and Kramer
more info 714-720-3058 Adam

Sunday, February 26th
Baack to Cali Concert Series and Car Show,
Irwindale Speedway (Pre-Reg $25 Bike $15)

*MARCH*
Sunday, March 12th
Old Memories LA / Little Red Roosters
1505 Washington Blvd., Montebello, CA
(corner of Maple and Washington)
Move in 7am till full - Show 8am till 3pm
Donation: Vehicles $20 - Bikes $10

Sunday, March 26th
Epics S.G.V. and Classified C.C.
Another “DAM” Show
Santa Fe Dam Recreation Area
Irwindale, CA - 8am - ? - BBQ grilled allowed

*APRIL*
Sunday, April 9th
Lowrider Magazine,
National Orange Show, San Bernardino

*MAY*
Saturday, May 6th
St. Anthony’s Church 3rd Annual
600 Olive St., Long Beach, CA
(Corner of 6th and Olive)

Sunday, May 7th
LA Cartel 1yr Anniversary Picnic
Elysian Park, Los Angeles, CA

Sunday, May 28th
Together Los Angeles Picnic
Location TBA

May 
Amigos San Diego

*JUNE*
Sunday, June 25th
Lowrider Magazine
QualComm Stadium, San Diego

Sunday, June 25th 
Goodtimes, Highland Park Show
Pre-Reg $25 Bikes $15 - Day of $30 Bikes $20

*JULY*
Sunday, July 9th
Imperials 6th Annual Car Show
Pharis Feddie School Grounds
21409 Elaine Ave., Hawaiian Gardens, CA

*SEPTEMBER*
September 
City Cruiser’s, Indio Car Show

Sunday, September 3rd _Labor Day Weekend_
Super Indoor Custom Car Show & Concert
San Diego Convention Center

*OCTOBER*
Sunday, October 8th
Lowrider Magazine, Las Vegas Super Show
Cashman Field

October 
Nitelife Santa Barbara

*NOVEMBER*
Sunday, November 19th
DUB Show San Diego
San Diego Convention Center

November 
Positive Ent. San Diego indoor Show




*CRUISE NIGHTS*

Dukes Pasadena C.C.
Cruise Night Saturdays - 5pm-10pm 
Dukes Burger 14350 Valley Blvd.
La Puente, CA 91744
Feb 18th - March 11th - April 8th
May 13th - June 10th - July 8th 
August 12th - September 9th - October 14th 
November 11th - December 9th TOY DRIVE

Goodtimes C.C. Cruise Nights
Every 3rd Friday of the Month
except when it rains - 6pm till ?
McDonalds 3250 E. Washinton Blvd.
City of Commerce (Washington & Telegraph Rd)
February 17th - March 17th - April 21st
May 19th - June 16th - July 21st
August 18th - September 15th - October 20th
November 17th - December 15th

Our Style LA Cruise Nights
Every Tuesday Night 5pm till ?
Casa Adelita 8063 Alondra Blvd.
Paramount, CA 90723
(between Paramount & Downey)

Leftovers C.C. Friday Cruise Nights 6pm - 9pm
Corky’s 1050 W. Foothill Blvd.
Azusa, CA 91702 (626) 969-7861
January 20th - February 3rd - February 17th - March 3rd
March 17th - March 21st - April 14th - April 28th
May 12th - May 26 - June 2nd - June 16th - June 30th


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Every first saturday of the month in San Bernadino, Off of orange show rd. on the 215 fwy they cruise right there Everyone meets up in the parking lot of a radio shop. Not sure what the name is.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

I HEARD ABOUT ANOTHER SHOWE IN PICO RIVERA @ RIVERA PK. ON THE 1ST OF JAN. 2006 DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHOSNTHROWING THAT?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Every third friday of the month...*Old Memories (Los Angeles) & Goodtime (East LA)* have their cruise night in the city of commerce..check it out! for more information click here


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=397425]


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

thanks groucho :thumbsup:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=399742]


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*OLD MEMORIES CAR SHOW*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

whats up with the spot in PARAMOUNT off of alondra an ddowney at the mexican resturant?

does it still goe off on tuesdays?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 3 2006, 05:16 PM~4542181
> *whats up with the spot in PARAMOUNT off of alondra an ddowney at the mexican resturant?
> 
> does it still goe off on tuesdays?
> *



from what i heard from hugo..its down for alittle while. it was the our style cc cruise night at adelitas..

check out some pics

old memories


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

That spot in san berdoo still be poppin huh!!!!

ready for 2006!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

there is also a place, SAKOS, in santa fe springs that happens on fridays. its off slauson and sorenson


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 5 2006, 09:16 AM~4552565
> *there is also a place, SAKOS, in santa fe springs that happens on fridays. its off slauson and sorenson
> *


ya it does but just for bombs thats some fucked up shit right there........


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jan 5 2006, 04:05 PM~4555596
> *ya it does but just for bombs thats some fucked up shit right there........
> *


HEY GOODTIMER WHAT'S UP HOMIE? HEY THE LAST TIME I WENT UP THERE THEY HAD ALL KINDS OF RIDES HOMIE LIKE RAT RODS,HOT RODS,BLAZERS,VANS THEY MAY HAVE CHANGED THAT POLICY I DON'T KNOW FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Jan 5 2006, 09:56 PM~4557219
> *HEY GOODTIMER WHAT'S UP HOMIE? HEY THE LAST TIME I WENT UP THERE THEY HAD ALL KINDS OF RIDES HOMIE LIKE RAT RODS,HOT RODS,BLAZERS,VANS THEY MAY HAVE CHANGED THAT POLICY I DON'T KNOW FOR SURE :biggrin:
> *


oh shit homie then i take my statement back i guess things are better kept that way ya know its just i go to all these cruise nights and as i remebered sacos was just for bombs if so cool


----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)

rob is rite..for the most part i was there in dec and there were about 85% bombs and the rest were hot rods and some lowriders


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jan 5 2006, 03:39 AM~4552192
> *That spot in san berdoo still be poppin huh!!!!
> 
> ready for 2006!!!!!!!!!!
> *


IT WAS CRACCIN SAT, HAD A COOL TIME.


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Dec 23 2005, 11:06 PM~4469987
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YO WHERE IS THIS GONNA BE AT


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

???


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

GOT THIS FLYER AT THE SAN BERNADINO SPOT.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jan 17 2006, 04:07 AM~4638799
> *GOT THIS FLYER AT THE SAN BERNADINO SPOT.
> *


this is to far moreno valley


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Dec 20 2005, 02:50 PM~4445223
> *JANUARY
> Saturday, January 7th
> Dukes 3rd Annual New Years Dance,
> ...


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

No shows between February 6 and February 13 in LA ?


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

theirs TEST N TUNE @IRWINDALE DRAG STRIP,every thursday evening.

for those that wanna remove those 13's and slap on some slicks for the night,or see how much of a difference that new carburater ,or motor work made.

or even just to chill and watch the races.

i have seen a few lolos in teh parkin lot,along with many other clean rides.


anyone need more info heres the link................



http://www.irwindalespeedway.com/dragstrip...dragprices.html


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

THE CALI STYLE FUNCTION IN MORENO VALLEY WAS PRETTY COOL LAST NIGHT, IT WAS ABOUT 50 CAR'S OUT, ALL THOUGH IT DIDNT GET THAT PACC IT WAS A BIG PARKING LOT AND COOL SPOT TO KICC IT. THEY HAD A DJ SET UP OUT THERE AND IT WAS WELL ORGANIZED, SEEN THE TWO 2 DOOR BIG BODY'S OUT THERE- THE RAG BLUE ONE AND THE SILVER BLUE ONE. :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

15 LOWRIDERS ON EXHIBIT, LOWRIDER ARTE, LOWRIDER CAR MODELS, OLD SCHOOL PICTURES, FLYERS, PLAQUES, JACKETS...HISTORY...


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY SO WHATS UP WITH THIS CORKYS SPOT? WHOS BEEN THERE N WHATS UP WITH THAT SPOT? TRYIN TO DO SOMETHIN THIS WEEKEND. WHOS SPOT IS IT?


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jan 5 2006, 03:39 AM~4552192
> *That spot in san berdoo still be poppin huh!!!!
> 
> ready for 2006!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ANYBODY SLIDE'N UP THERE THIS UP COMING SAT? I THINK I MIGHT GO CHECC IT OUT LAST MONTH WAS PRETTY COOL.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Feb 1 2006, 05:33 AM~4749231
> *ANYBODY SLIDE'N UP THERE THIS UP COMING SAT? I THINK I MIGHT GO CHECC IT OUT LAST MONTH WAS PRETTY COOL.
> *


oh shit is it on teh 4th? :cheesy:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 1 2006, 07:34 AM~4749565
> *oh shit is it on teh 4th? :cheesy:
> *


GEAH...............WHAT UP BIG HOMIE


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

I GUESS IM HEADIN TO NSAKOS!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Dallas Lowriders CC plans on attending this show 
JULY
Saturday, July 8th
Imperials 6th Annual Car Show
Pharis Feddie School Grounds
21409 Elaine Ave., Hawaiian Gardens, CA

If there are any other shows going on the week prior to or after let us know, a show in San Diego would be cool especially the week after that way we can do a stright haul back to Texas going through Hwy 8...


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 2 2006, 03:05 PM~4759111
> *Dallas Lowriders CC plans on attending this show
> JULY
> Saturday, July 8th
> ...


ARE YOU REALLY COME DOING???CARS OLNY??? IF YOU DO I WANNA CHECK OUT THAT CHICKS 16 INCH BIKE SHE HAS....THAT CAME OUT IN THE MAG....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 2 2006, 09:05 PM~4759111
> *Dallas Lowriders CC plans on attending this show
> JULY
> Saturday, July 8th
> ...


cool, hit me up if u come down.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Feb 1 2006, 05:44 PM~4752653
> *GEAH...............WHAT UP BIG HOMIE
> *


hey homie i just pm'd you about going tomorrow let me know


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*REFLECTIONS C.C. "Easter Car Show" 
April 8, 2006 in the City of Lakewood, CA. *

*Held at: “Fuddruckers Burgers”. Located next door to “The HOP”.*
Come support our "Easter Car Show" in the City of Lakewood, CA. 
*Held on: Sat., April 8, 2006. Time: 12:00 pm –6:00 pm. *
Cost: $15.00.

*Address of Event:

Fuddruckers Burger’s*5229 N. Clark St.
Lakewood, CA 90714

All Donations will go out to a worthy Charity. So Come out and have a good time. There will be Trophies Awarded, Raffles and D.J. Music for Entertainment.

Hosted by:
*REFLECTIONS Car Club *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Feb 14 2006, 11:13 PM~4848290
> *REFLECTIONS C.C. "Easter Car Show"
> April 8, 2006 in the City of Lakewood, CA.
> 
> ...


SEE YA UP THEIR.


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Cool Thanks Homie. *:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Feb 14 2006, 06:13 PM~4848290
> *REFLECTIONS C.C. "Easter Car Show"
> April 8, 2006 in the City of Lakewood, CA.
> 
> ...


 :0 dats cool


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

cruz night in lake elsinore lets do this its going to be off the 15 frwy exit hwy74 at the new home depot right off the exit plent of room for parking and for hoping also a nice strip to cruz on the second and last sat of every month here are the dates for a few 2/25 - 3/11 - 3/25 - 4/08 come out and help start this up hit me up with any ? bikes and car welcome


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

1st Annual Car Show
For Pioneer High School
“Boosters”
Sponsored By 
“Duke’s Retires”
Music By D.J. Satch
Sunday May 7, 2006
Raindate 6/4/06
9 am- 4 pm
10800 East Benavon st.
Whittier, CA 90606
(Corner of Pioneer Blvd and Washington)
Move-in Time 7 am
Car Entry- $20
Motorcycle- $10
Lowrider Bike-$5
Free Admission
Vendor Spot Available- $40

For More Info:
Satch (562) 692-4030
[email protected]

K-Day 93.5 Fm
Doubleedge Music W/ Mr. Trippalot & Dinero


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

that cruz above is in Lake Elsinore zip is 92530


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Just a reminder. Coming next Month. *

*REFLECTIONS C.C. "Easter Car Show" 
April 8, 2006 in the City of Lakewood, CA. *Held at: “Fuddruckers Burgers”. Located next door to “The HOP”.
Come support our "Easter Car Show" in the City of Lakewood, CA. 
Held on: Sat., April 8, 2006. Time: 12:00 pm –6:00 pm. 
Cost: $15.00.

Address of Event:

Fuddruckers Burger’s5229 N. Clark St.
Lakewood, CA 90714

All Donations will go out to a worthy Charity. So Come out and have a good time. There will be Trophies Awarded, Raffles and D.J. Music for Entertainment.

*Hosted by:
REFLECTIONS Car Club *


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

1st Annual Car Show
For Pioneer High School
“Boosters”
Sponsored By 
“Duke’s Retires”
Music By D.J. Satch
Sunday May 7, 2006
Raindate 6/4/06
9 am- 4 pm
10800 East Benavon st.
Whittier, CA 90606
(Corner of Pioneer Blvd and Washington)
Move-in Time 7 am
Car Entry- $20
Motorcycle- $10
Lowrider Bike-$5
Free Admission
Vendor Spot Available- $40

For More Info:
Satch (562) 692-4030
[email protected]

K-Day93.5 Fm

Doubleedge Music Featuring Mr. Trippalot & Dinero


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*PLEASE..no BAH...(Bullshit, Alcohol, Hopping)!*


----------



## OLDMEMORIES(EASTSIDE) (Aug 18, 2005)

Everyone is invided to Old Memories East Side Car And Bike Show. Sunday, April
23, At Elks Lodge in City of Downey. Reserve this day in your calender. Thank
you all for all the love and support.

Old Memories East side
invites you to Join us
Sunday, April 23, 2006
At the Elks Lodge
Located at
11233 S. Woodruff (cross street Firestone)
City of Downey, Ca. 900241

Many trophys to be awarded

1st and 2nd place for
Bombs (30s, 40,s, 50s) Trucks
Impala, SUV, Cutlass, Luxury,Euros
Motorcyles, Best paint, Club participation,
And Best of show

1st, 2nd, and 3rd for

lowrider bikes

so come and join us
Entry donation is $20 for cars and motorcycles
and $10 for lowrider bikes
Thank you all for all the love and support.


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*REFLECTIONS C.C. "Easter Car Show" 
April 8, 2006 in the City of Lakewood, CA. 

Held at: “Fuddruckers Burgers”. Located next door to “The HOP”.
Come support our "Easter Car Show" in the City of Lakewood, CA. 
Held on: Sat., April 8, 2006. Time: 12:00 pm –6:00 pm. 
Cost: $15.00.

Address of Event:

Fuddruckers Burger’s5229 N. Clark St.
Lakewood, CA 90714

All Donations will go out to a worthy Charity. So Come out and have a good time. There will be Trophies Awarded, Raffles and D.J. Music for Entertainment.

Hosted by:
REFLECTIONS Car Club *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=516276]

[attachmentid=516277]

:biggrin:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

Just a note in regards to the TOGETHER Picnic "Fun In The Sun" Will be held at Elysian Park so get there early.

P.S. Thanks Groucho for putting our picnic out there. Hope to see ya guys out there...Pete says you guys are hitting the "buffet" to get in shape for the tug-o-war, so that you guys can hold your title....Good Luck! :cheesy:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

ttt


----------

